# Help me de-crappify this chicken



## CatherineBarnes (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys!

So I made some really crappy chicken breast today...but I made a lot of it...and I need some ideas for how I can make it taste decent so that I can eat it for the rest of the week.

Here's what I did:

cut it into pieces
put some salt (not enough) and some curry (I don't know anything about the contents of the curry, it was given to me...but I don't think I used it right)
put it in a pot with cut up tomatoes, onions, and bell peppers, and cooked it

It came out tasting like nothing with a hint of curry. 

Anybody got any ideas? Oh yeah, and they have to be ideas that don't take too long.....

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jul 7, 2009)

for super quick and easy, make some ramen noodles (any flavor will prob do, but you could stick with chicken) and throw in some of your chicken mixture....not exactly high brow, but i like to doctor up ramen noodles for an easy lunch and it sounds like what you made might work....you could always add more seasonings if you like


----------



## luvs (Jul 7, 2009)

chix noodle soup!- egg or kluski noodles, shred your chix, carrot, onions dices, celery, stock or base/water, black pepper, sage, parsley.

or chix with BBQ sauce sammiches!

chix & dumplings. chix & slipdowns. chix stew.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 7, 2009)

You said you cut up some tomatoes ( onions, peppers..).  Many times, its hard to reduce the fresh tomatoes down to a thick enough sauce to coat the other ingredients.  Therefore.  You may want to toss a tablespoon or two of tomtato past in  there ( along with some salt and pepper to taste)  to get more of a sauce effect.  If it is too thick after doing this, then add a dropd of liquid ( water/ broth) until u get the consistency you desire.  Then , serve over noodles, rice or whatever.  You can also use canned tomatoes too along with the juice , and then cook until it reduces.  Oh yeah, dont for get the garlic..

Im a vegetarian, so my advice may not apply, but im my head it seems like it would work.

good luck


----------



## Alix (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep, tomato paste...couple of tbsps, garlic and maybe more spice? I'd toss some peppers in there too.


----------



## ambimom (Jul 7, 2009)

First, I'd cut a couple of onions into thin slices and saute in olive oil in skillet until carmelized (low and slow) until golden brown and sweet.  Then I'd boil up some whole wheat macaroni, or spaghetti.  I'd take a large skillet (not teflon) and mix the onions, macaroni and your chicken under low flame, season to taste (salt, pepper, and curry). Add a little cornstarch mixed in water.  Stir until everything combined.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like you need some liquid (unless I missed that somewhere).  Add some chicken stock and some coconut milk.  Heat it to marry all the flavors, throw in some cilantro, and serve it over rice.  You can even leave out the coconut milk if you don't have it.  Use water and a chicken cube if that's all you have instead of the stock.  IMHO it needs liquid.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 7, 2009)

Add salt....Add curry....Add garlic.....Add heat (pepper)...Add a little liquid.

Have Fun!


----------



## GB (Jul 7, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Add salt....Add curry....Add garlic.....Add heat (pepper)...Add a little liquid.
> 
> Have Fun!


This is almost word for word what I was going to post. 
UB I think you are the smartest guy around 

If you already know you did not add enough salt then you will definitely want to add more. Food without proper salting will be bland. It is amazing what the correct amount of salt will do. I think adding a little heat is a great idea too. I would try something like crushed red pepper if you are someone who enjoys a little heat.


----------



## bonniestylin (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd add garlic salt, ground pepper, lemon juice and more curry. Otherwise, sounds like it should be good.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 7, 2009)

plan 1. take half, add the tomato paste, maybe thicken it up a little with some corn starch and then serve it over couscous with a dollop of plain yoghurt on top.

plan 2. take the other half and thicken it a little.  Add some diced carrots and a little more salt, put in pie tin - cover with pie crust.  Bake and serve as pot pie.


----------



## Laury (Jul 8, 2009)

Those are all really good suggestions.  I'm just posting to say what a *great* word *de-crappify* is!  I love.  I can see where I would find many uses for it.  So thank you Catherine!  Maybe it will make Webster's Dictionery someday.
Ok, I'm off now to de-crappify the mess the cat made on the carpet.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 8, 2009)

Drain off all the liquid.. Add more peppers and onions, add some hot peppers and ground red pepper, flash fry in a hot skillet and have Fajitas..


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 8, 2009)

TheNoodleIncident said:


> for super quick and easy, make some ramen noodles (any flavor will prob do, but you could stick with chicken) and throw in some of your chicken mixture....not exactly high brow, but i like to doctor up ramen noodles for an easy lunch and it sounds like what you made might work....you could always add more seasonings if you like


 
We do this on a regular basis for dinner. We use leftovers from other meals. The kids call it garbage soup (if it don't go in the soup it's going in the garbage).

I throw a couple of dashes of fish sauce and a hand full of roasted peanuts in each bowl to zing it up.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 8, 2009)

A little heavy cream makes just about everything taste better ( plus salt too)


----------



## nanat (Jul 8, 2009)

I would cook some rice and steam some broccoli, when done throw the chicken in with it and add a can of cream of mushroom soup and a little milk. Put in casserole dish and top with cheese.Bake until all bubbly and brown on top.  The cream of mushroom soup will  add some of the extra salt you need.


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 8, 2009)

My suggestion given you like curry is make a proper tasting curry and add this to it.  

So here is what you need and yes it's quick but you need a few ingredients:

- Finely chopped onion
- Small can of tomato sauce
- Curry powder (more like 2 tbps of it)
- Some freshly chopped garlic and even ginger if you have it
- Cup of plain yogurt
- Some cilantro
- 4 tbsps of oil

Make a basic sauce.  Heat the oil, add the onions once the oil is hot.  The onions should be almost golden brown (that is why you need all this oil).  Next add the ginger, garlic and curry powder and let it all toast for atleast 2-3 minutes in the hot oil and onions.  Next add the tomato sauce and yogurt and reduce the heat and cover and let the gravy cook for atleast 20 minutes on the lowest setting.  

Last step, Throw in your entire cooked chicken in it.  Stir to make sure chicken is coated in the gravy.  Throw in some fresh cilantro, 

Serve with rice

I value lots of flavor so throwing in a little shake of this or that is not something I would recommend.  Fixing a nice gravy is not that hard and you may already have some of this in the house.  All the best.


----------



## R Hill (Jul 17, 2009)

Laury said:


> Those are all really good suggestions. I'm just posting to say what a *great* word *de-crappify* is! I love. I can see where I would find many uses for it. So thank you Catherine! Maybe it will make Webster's Dictionery someday.
> Ok, I'm off now to de-crappify the mess the cat made on the carpet.


 
I too thank you Catherine for this *great* word that will forever bring new meaning to our life's.  I must leave now and go *de-crappify* my 2yr old grandson


----------



## msmofet (Jul 17, 2009)

R Hill said:


> I too thank you Catherine for this *great* word that will forever bring new meaning to our life's. I must leave now and go *de-crappify* my 2yr old grandson


----------

